# Best collection I've EVER seen...



## Wheelah23

Gimme some time to post all these pics, there's a lot... [:-]

 Anyway, today I went and saw an absolutely amazing collection! It's easily the best I've ever seen in person. Stoneware and bottles galore... Nothing was for sale, but they weren't completely cognizant of how much money they really have on their hands... Was I wrong in telling them they have tens of thousands of dollars worth of stuff?

 A Bennington/Rockingham type pitcher with a Spanish conquistador type person holding a beer mug on it... I don't know what's on the other side? What's this one worth?


----------



## Wheelah23

I was absolutely foaming at the mouth over this one... A P. Doremus scratch jug from Montclair! 3 gallon... [&o]


----------



## Wheelah23

Broke into tears... A 1 gallon version... The person said they had a red one elsewhere!


----------



## Wheelah23

I think this is redware?


----------



## Wheelah23

A weirdly glazed pitcher...


----------



## Wheelah23

I fell over when I saw this... a 5 gallon churn with a pattern of FOUR MEN ON IT! I think they look like European soldiers... Am I wrong in thinking this is in the tens of thousands of $$$$?


----------



## Wheelah23

Another strange item...


----------



## Wheelah23

Correct me if I'm wrong, but is this an 1820's ovoid jug with some sort of devil/cow figure incised on it? $10,000s?


----------



## Wheelah23

I was blown away... I think there's a pic of the whole thing in here somewhere.


----------



## kungfufighter

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I fell over when I saw this... a 5 gallon churn with a pattern of FOUR MEN ON IT! I think they look like European soldiers... Am I wrong in thinking this is in the tens of thousands of $$$$?


 If it's "right" then yes.

 And no reason to think it isn't right - it's just very unusual and as of yet undocumented.

 Very cool!!!!!!


----------



## Wheelah23

Jaw on floor...


----------



## kungfufighter

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I was blown away... I think there's a pic of the whole thing in here somewhere.


 
 Lovin' this one!  Certainly many thousands and perhaps ten but I'd need to see the whole thing.  Could be earlier than you suggest.


----------



## Wheelah23

Stamp


----------



## Wheelah23

The back... Also decorated! This thing is huge, by the way...


----------



## kungfufighter

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Jaw on floor...


 Another smoker.  Collector must have some idea of what is here, no?!


----------



## Wheelah23

A little piece of paper that may provide some history...


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  kungfufighter
> 
> Another smoker.  Collector must have some idea of what is here, no?!


 
 They told me "be careful around that one, I was told it's worth $2,000"... I burst out laughing and said "multiply that by 10 and you've got it!"


----------



## Wheelah23

A bird thing(?)


----------



## Wheelah23

A very weird looking 3 gallon crock...


----------



## Wheelah23

I've only a rudimentary idea of stoneware values, but is this in the tens too?


----------



## Wheelah23

No idea about this freak jug, except that I love it!


----------



## Wheelah23

Thousands?


----------



## Wheelah23

Spittoon of some sort...


----------



## Wheelah23

Some interesting bowls...


----------



## Wheelah23

Cool jug with no glaze. Looks very old, anybody know how much?


----------



## cyberdigger

> Was I wrong in telling them they have tens of thousands of dollars worth of stuff?


 
 That would have sounded insulting if it didn't come from a kid's mouth.. []


----------



## Wheelah23

Anudder very old one?


----------



## Wheelah23

So many amazing pieces to choose from, many of which I didn't even photograph, but is this the crown jewel of the stoneware section? I remember Chris's similar example sold for $70,000 or so?


----------



## Wheelah23

I was afraid to even breathe near it...


----------



## Wheelah23

A weird one from Gloversville NY.


----------



## Wheelah23

That concludes the stoneware selection for the evening.


----------



## Wheelah23

And now begins...


----------



## Wheelah23

...the bottle section.


----------



## epackage

Even the folks at WAARSDROP would be drooling over this stuff..[]


----------



## Wheelah23

All pontiled...


----------



## Wheelah23

ALL!


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> That concludes the stoneware selection for the evening.


 WOW just WOW


----------



## Wheelah23

Ponteelid


----------



## Wheelah23

Anybody recognize this one? I forgot what it said. Crazy top.


----------



## Wheelah23

Nice bottom too. [8D]


----------



## Wheelah23

There was a lot of other pontiled slicks, but I didn't take pictures of most...


----------



## Wheelah23

Nice little OP ink that I'd swear is Stoddard.


----------



## Wheelah23

Dr. Ordway's something Destroyer(?)


----------



## Wheelah23

Nice looking thing on the bottom


----------



## Wheelah23

Oops... Mortar & pestle slipped by.


----------



## Wheelah23

Weird shape for a druggist? Almost looks like a chestnut, Jeff...


----------



## Wheelah23

Label


----------



## Wheelah23

el pontil-o


----------



## Wheelah23

A biggun... Morse's Celebrated Syrup Prov. R.I.


----------



## Wheelah23

Pontil


----------



## Wheelah23

Hartshorn's Family Medicine... I don't think it was pontiled.


----------



## Wheelah23

A leetle, eety beety snuff... Sweetser Bros....


----------



## CazDigger

That sided one is a Race & Sheldon's Magic Boot Polish, its a Lockport Glassworks made bottle. The bottles are great but the stoneware is WOW!


----------



## Wheelah23

A very weird utility...


----------



## Wheelah23

I know Caz, the stoneware blew me away! I never thought I'd see stuff of this calibre in person. The bottles are just icing...


----------



## Wheelah23

Crude base


----------



## Wheelah23

Langley's Root 'N Herb Bitters


----------



## Wheelah23

If pontiled, it wasn't obvious. Weird top though, I've never seen one like it.


----------



## Wheelah23

R.R.R. Radway & Co. New York


----------



## Wheelah23

ENACTDACORDTO


----------



## Wheelah23

ACTOFCONGRESS


----------



## Wheelah23

Pontil. Matt, how much do ya think for these meds?


----------



## Wheelah23

An exceedingly strange and early ground stopper chemical in completely black glass. I literally couldn't pass light through it to see the color. I looked at it through the inside through the corners, and... No go.


----------



## Wheelah23

Pontil


----------



## Wheelah23

Another Sweetser snuff, this one an amazing labeled stoneware one.


----------



## Wheelah23

A snuff from Saugus Mass.


----------



## Wheelah23

Back label... "WARRANTED GOOD".


----------



## Wheelah23

A polished pontil thing


----------



## Wheelah23

Stephen Sweet's Infallible Liniment, pontiled.


----------



## Wheelah23

Labeled Hall's Catarrh Cure


----------



## Wheelah23

A J. Balch druggist Cod Liver Oil


----------



## Wheelah23

OP


----------



## kungfufighter

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Nice little OP ink that I'd swear is Stoddard.


 Or "Willington"[][][][][][]

 Just a zany guess...


----------



## kungfufighter

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> So many amazing pieces to choose from, many of which I didn't even photograph, but is this the crown jewel of the stoneware section? I remember Chris's similar example sold for $70,000 or so?


 Others are much better.


----------



## Wheelah23

Dr. Browder's Compund Syrup Indian Turnip??


----------



## kungfufighter

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I've only a rudimentary idea of stoneware values, but is this in the tens too?


 Very nice but, no, not tens.


----------



## Wheelah23

Label


----------



## Wheelah23

Pontil


----------



## Wheelah23

Dr. N. G. Brown's Puly Elixir


----------



## Wheelah23

Label


----------



## Wheelah23

OP Rheumatic Liniment


----------



## Wheelah23

Bears Oil


----------



## Wheelah23

"BERLIN SERIES" on the back, with the same symbol as the Hartshorn's.


----------



## Wheelah23

A Godfrey's Cordial from a Cranbury, NJ druggist...


----------



## Wheelah23

Label only


----------



## Wheelah23

Some kind of Ordway medicines, still in original wrapping...


----------



## Wheelah23

Last... picture! That was a marathon post if I've ever done one... Phew! []

 There was a lot more than I didn't picture, simply because I didn't know just what was good or not, stoneware wise... Many awesome bottles I didn't picture either. I was sufficiently humbled today, to say the least!

 Here's that "devil" jug Jeff... Is that what it is?


----------



## ajohn

All that stuff under one roof???Sure you wern't in a museum?


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Connor,

 Thanks a bunch for taking us along on your collection tour. That was a real treat to see, even on the small 2D screen. Had'ta be straight chin-on-the-floor Droolarama, up close, and in-hand.

 Was this a Jerseyite collection? Can you give us any deep background here? Run it through the anonymizer to protect the innocent, please. How long has this collection been in the making? Was there a personally dug portion?

 Thanks again for showing us.

 That churn reminds me of the Columbus Day Parade.


----------



## andy volkerts

Wow Connor, Those are some great stoneware jugs, And the bottles are great too!!!! thanks for sharing......


----------



## myersdiggers1998

OMG,I think I just just witnessed someones retirement and european vacation.


----------



## Poison_Us

That was a very impressive show.  Some awesome stoneware.  Makes me thankful we collect the small poisons we do cuz I have no idea where I would put multi-gallon jugs in our apt. Thanks for the show.


----------



## sandchip

Yowww, that's some good stuff!  Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> "BERLIN SERIES" on the back, with the same symbol as the Hartshorn's.


 


 Conner,...very cool labeled early bottles! What's the story? The Berlin bottle *is* an early Hartshorns.


----------



## AntiqueMeds

that bears oil label seems odd for the hartshorn's bottle.
 It doesnt seem like something he was selling early on.


----------



## AntiqueMeds

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Weird shape for a druggist? Almost looks like a chestnut, Jeff...


 
 The label looks fairly late on that to me. The bottle...no idea???
 They have an interesting mix of bottles. Not sure what the theme is.  Some are fairly common , some arent.


----------



## JOETHECROW

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Anybody recognize this one? I forgot what it said. Crazy top.


 

 That Sheldon's is a pretty great bottle.


----------



## Wheelah23

This collection is decades in the making... An elderly woman in New England owns this stuff. It was the funniest coincidence to see those Montclair jugs, but of course, not funny to me! I couldn't buy them... []


----------



## AntiqueMeds

> An elderly woman in New England owns this stuff. It was the funniest coincidence to see those Montclair jugs, but of course, not funny to me! I couldn't buy them


 
 could you be the adopted son she never had?[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds

> That Sheldon's is a pretty great bottle.


 
 ya I wish it was a medicine rather than a polish.


----------



## appliedlips

I cannot say for 100% certain, but I think I know where this one was made and dug the site with another member here that hasnt been around in a while. I cannot mention the site, but never thought I'd see an intact one in a pic from New England. Ill send him a PM and see if he is still around.


> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Thousands?


----------



## Diggin4Togas

WOW!!!!! That is one heck of a collection, Thanks for the tour.


----------



## madman

VERY NICE!


----------



## Plumbata

Dunno if it was mentioned, but on the piece with the devil/cow, it appears as if the creature is reclining and smoking a long-stemmed pipe. Pretty darn extraordinary.


----------



## Dansalata

wow!!! thanks for the journey!~!!


----------



## div2roty

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> A weirdly glazed pitcher...


 

 Spongeware, not worth a ton, but still cool.


----------



## div2roty

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> A bird thing(?)


 
 That is a batter pail, a cool form.


----------



## div2roty

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> No idea about this freak jug, except that I love it!


 
 Looks like Spongeware as well.


----------



## div2roty

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> So many amazing pieces to choose from, many of which I didn't even photograph, but is this the crown jewel of the stoneware section? I remember Chris's similar example sold for $70,000 or so?


 

 Chris's example was much better, it had a better design with birds, a more artistic design, and was from Baltimore.  Where stoneware is from is often the most important part in determining its value.


----------



## div2roty

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bombboy

> A weird one from Gloversville NY.


 
 Thanks for the tour, nice collection.

 Anyway you can find out what exactely this says on it? 

 Mark


----------



## old.s.bottles

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Nice little OP ink that I'd swear is Stoddard.


 
 ummm probably willington glass works, but still nice[]


----------



## Wheelah23

All that NE glass confoozes me anyway... I'll stick with Joisey stuff! [:-]

 bombboy, I don't remember the name on it... I do remember there was a smaller one with the same weird glaze and writing, but it had a different name. I was too shell shocked after seeing this awesome stuff to take any notes! [&:]


----------



## ktbi

Wow...that was impressive. Thanks for sharing. Ron


----------



## baltbottles

> ORIGINAL:  div2roty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> So many amazing pieces to choose from, many of which I didn't even photograph, but is this the crown jewel of the stoneware section? I remember Chris's similar example sold for $70,000 or so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris's example was much better, it had a better design with birds, a more artistic design, and was from Baltimore.  Where stoneware is from is often the most important part in determining its value.
Click to expand...

 
 Also who made the piece is important ours was made by master potter Henry Remmey Sr. From the research I did I believe it was actually made for the wedding of Jacob Meyers Daughter. Meyers who owned the Baltimore stoneware manufactory where  Remmey was contracted to operate the pottery after the war of 1812 broke out. To make stoneware for Myers who was a prominent Baltimore china merchant. His Daughter Mary got married in 1821 to the son of the guy who owned the house were we dug the pitcher and he and Mary lived there after they were married. One of their daughters ended up marrying into the Parr family. Interestingly enough Elisia Parr worked with Remmey Sr and Jr at the stoneware manufactory. So there was a lot of family connection with the piece. It is considered to be the best example of incised Baltimore stoneware known. Had it been undamaged it might have brought $200K at the time.

 But I guess when you are a master potter you can't just make any old piece as a wedding gift for the bosses daughter....

 Chris

 P.S. I might try to buy it back when it comes back up for sale in the future if I have the extra cash laying around. Its the only thing I regret ever selling. I just didn't have the cash to buy everyone out when we found it.


----------



## buzzkutt033

interesting history Chris. caught my eye as it correlates with 
 the article in AB & GC March issue on NY Pottery and Politics. 

 jim


----------



## LC

This pitcher puts me in the mind of being what is called Spongeware . That is just a guess , not sure if I am right  .


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  buzzkutt033
> 
> interesting history Chris. caught my eye as it correlates with
> the article in AB & GC March issue on NY Pottery and Politics.
> 
> jim


 
 I know, that's the funniest thing. Very interesting article, and very cool that Chris's piece had such connections to history.


----------



## JGUIS

Doug, the stencil is very close to mine, but there are definite differences.  It is the closest that I have ever seen though.  Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## old.s.bottles

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> All that NE glass confoozes me anyway... I'll stick with Joisey stuff! [:-]


 
 LOL, All that jersey stuff confuses me! Divide and conquer!


----------



## Oldmill

Wow that must of be an awsome tour.  If or when that collection makes it to a an auction some day someone is going to make out really well


----------



## Stardust

Wow that was like a fireworks display of a great collection. Thanks so much for all you time and effort! I really enjoyed the show.  stardust


----------



## glass man

THANK YOU FOR ALL THE HARD WORK OF PUTTING THIS ALL ON!WONDERFUL!!!JAMIE


----------

